# Who is using dash cams



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I did a search and found one thread from 2 years ago with one response. I was wondering if anyone is using them for plowing. 

I am just starting to research these. I am sure a lot has changed in technology. Here is what I am looking for:

2 camera system front and rear facing hard wired.

Options:
1. Wi-Fi enabled to either use trucks hot spot or link to cell phone 
Or data usage on its own for automatic upload. 

2. Start stop function without over riding data.

3. GPS tag

Side note: I wish manufacturers would start offering this as an option that's easy to use.(the big 3 offer it on there high end sports cars) I know the high end trucks have 360 cameras and will record data from a crash, but it would be nice have it as an easy upload. 

So are any of you guys using systems or just go pros?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’ve looked into them a little.
We couldn’t do a a rear facing camera because it would just show a salter.
The police cruisers in our city use Watchdog and in records speed and puts it on the cloud. They’ve got the ones with the flip down monitor.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Just ordered my trucks three of them, a few of my buddies use them and they are great for night & day.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've looked into them a little.
> We couldn't do a a rear facing camera because it would just show a salter.
> The police cruisers in our city use Watchdog and in records speed and puts it on the cloud. They've got the ones with the flip down monitor.


Thanks!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We will have them on all trucks next year. 

Will solve several issues we have had recently. 

What took so long to do the route?
Did you even plow my lot? 
I didn’t hit the gutter. 
What time where you there?

Endless.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

we've had garmin dashcams in the trucks for about 4 years now, of course the truck i take in 2016, a commercial truck loses its large exhaust pipe, flys through the air like hulk hogan threw it hurling through the air at the truck, and does a good amount of damage. Luckily it got paid by the other companies insurance eventually but didn't have the cam in that truck that day. I have them in all the trucks now and at least peace of mind, if something happens i can go back and pull the video. the newer/fancier systems that tie into computer systems and such are nice, but if you need that much to prove your service to a client, really just asking for problems down the road either way then.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

and still take pictures during/after of your lots.. had a storage place we were under contract with, accuse us of hitting an aluminum fence post.. don't worry they said, we can just deduct if off your last invoice, $900 worth.. like hell.

Luckily i was there the day in question as our last service after the storm, took tons of photos, had one of the 200ft fence line perfect.. they paid another contractor "lesser rates than us" to apparently come in and plow with a bigger truck hourly to clear extra snow the same day, guess how i found out...

neighboring property had video cameras, i watched starting when i left the day in question, fast forwarded and what do you know, f550 with dump body, rear barn doors not removed for their spreader, just chained to the side, "so the guy can't possibly see behind him" plowing with the truck only 2hrs later... didn't see them hit it but the rear bed of their truck was 36-40" tall and the impact damage was 38" high and NO red paint from their plow or ours so, proof. 

that account complained non stop about everything for discounts, i assume they just got their way with previous nationals, couldn't do anything right for them. Then the accusation of the fence, then finding out about the other snow plow company... that was enough.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow that's a headache. I don't have any problem customers, like that at least. I am more interested in it for driving liability. I had 3 close calls all while I was stopped at a red light. 
A friend of mine was parked in a lot he was plowing after the business closed and had a lady drive right into his plow. That caused him a lot of headaches. 

Lastly I used to sub for a company i worked for and one night they sent a loader to push piles back. The next day it snowed I show up to the account and there is a split power pole, a bent fence and damage to a vehicle. I called the company and asked who was onsite last and they need to contact the property owner. They never did. I ended up calling 911 to report the damage. The cop tried blaming me. Luckily he was somewhat reasonable and I was able to show him pusher marks and yellow paint.. 

I think I am going with the Garmin unit. They seem to be the most reliable and have better customer service.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you thought about a go pro type camera instead? Just another option


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah I tried that, but the lense is to wide angle. You couldn't catch plate numbers and it doesn't loop over video. Plus the cost is a lot higher .


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Gotcha.
Which one were you using by chance


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

dieselss said:


> Gotcha.
> Which one were you using by chance


Hero 4


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Really 
Looking around and some of the cameras have the same viewing angle as the dash cams.
Only reason I was bringing it up. I wanted to do the same as you, but liked the go pro idea to move it to the m.c. when I ride that all summer


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Been using dash cams for a few seasons now. Went with a cheap china model G sensor, 140 degree, GPS, speed, 1080p, camera. Since it overrides old data when full it is a pain to stop midplowing and change the micro sd card but when you plow after 6-7hrs at 1080p you risk overwriting data with a 32gb card. I keep a few cards handy for long hauls. While it hasnt saved me from anything per se, I have gone back after storm and sent video to complainers, saying we never showed up. This winter, it snowed from 2am to 5pm and I had every account cleared by 8am but I got calls in the morning and afternoon. It was the one guy who said "I deserve not to have to step in snow, for what I am paying I am very dissatisfied nobodys has shown up blah blah blah" that I particularly sifted through all the footage to send him the video showing we came. We did go back and plow again by 8pm as our contract requires a second plow if more than 2inches fall to be completed by 8pm but anyways it shut the client up and havn't heard back from him. If next year he finds someone else I won't complain. It is worth it to have simply for the fact that if there is a dispute regarding the service or damage you can refer to the vid yourself and have evidence. Get a cheap china camera for 100$ and a microsd card and try it out with minimal investment before investing in something top of the line.

J


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Jacobmb said:


> Been using dash cams for a few seasons now. Went with a cheap china model G sensor, 140 degree, GPS, speed, 1080p, camera. Since it overrides old data when full it is a pain to stop midplowing and change the micro sd card but when you plow after 6-7hrs at 1080p you risk overwriting data with a 32gb card. I keep a few cards handy for long hauls.


Why are you shooting in 1080p? For proof of service you could shoot in 720 or even 480 and save yourself card and disk space.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Why are you shooting in 1080p? For proof of service you could shoot in 720 or even 480 and save yourself card and disk space.


I tried that for space saving but wasn't happy with the quality. Blowing snow, salt on the windsheild and other factors made the 720 resolution videos hard too watch and very difficult to discern if a plow nicked a bumper or garage door. I figure if I already have the camera there it would be best to be able to capture quality footage for all scenarios that might occur (some requiring it and others perhaps not).

J


----------

